

Building Dynamic Navbars with Jekyll - jsthornquest
http://jordanthornquest.com/blog/2014/04/07/building-dynamic-navbars-with-jekyll/

======
jsthornquest
Hey! I'm the author of this piece. This is my first tech article, and my first
submission to Hacker News. Hope it's helpful for any Jekyll fans out there!

